# A Specialized from the past:



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is an older ('92) Specialized Epic Comp. Still getting a fair amount of use, although it's not my main ride now. 

Any other oldies-but-goodies out there?


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

4bykn said:


> Here is an older ('92) Specialized Epic Comp. Still getting a fair amount of use, although it's not my main ride now.
> 
> Any other oldies-but-goodies out there?



Great looking machine !!!! - I have never seen one of these


----------



## wchinchen (Aug 23, 2004)

*Nice looking bike *

Is the bike still going strong? I bought one used when I started road biking in 2002, and I still admire it to this day as I look into that blue/purple raw carbon fade paint scheme. I never knew how old the bike was, and I am suprised that the aluminum fork has held up for so long. Has your clearcoat been cracking, and if so, what have you been using to put another layer back on?

Wei


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

*Yep, still gets occasional use.*



wchinchen said:


> Is the bike still going strong? I bought one used when I started road biking in 2002, and I still admire it to this day as I look into that blue/purple raw carbon fade paint scheme. I never knew how old the bike was, and I am suprised that the aluminum fork has held up for so long. Has your clearcoat been cracking, and if so, what have you been using to put another layer back on?
> 
> Wei


As I said it's not my main ride, but I still log about 500 miles per year on it. The STI shifters died a few years back, and to save cash I put downtube shifters on it. Those wheels are not mine, I'd borrowed them from a friend to ride TRIRI that year (1998 maybe?)
The clearcoat has a few cracks here and there, but nothing major.The worst seems to be where the front derailleur clamps on the frame. I haven't done anything to the cracks, but I've heard of people using clear fingernail polish to repair.


----------



## Zouf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey, that's my bike!

Well, not really (I don't have Spinergy, just plain old Mavics), but almost. Mine is 7-sp 105-equipped, I think either 1991 or 92, and it's still my one and only ride. I put 2-3000 km on it every year, it's up to its 3rd chain, 2nd set of chainwheels, 2nd cassette... I retrofitted Sora brifters, changed the saddle, etc., but it still runs like new.


----------



## elGato (Apr 22, 2005)

4bykn said:


> Here is an older ('92) Specialized Epic Comp. Still getting a fair amount of use, although it's not my main ride now.
> 
> Any other oldies-but-goodies out there?


Here's my Epic Comp from 96--I still ride it often, and almost exclusively in the winter. It's still in great shape and has never spent a cold night outside. In some ways I still like the 600 shifters better. I consider it my compact crank setup, and alternate rides with a Trek 5200 and a single speed I've built from an old Panasonic..


----------



## beyoyo (Feb 16, 2006)

*Specialized Epic 2004*

That looks like my bike too! Recently the clear coat has started to crack off big time. I sent an email to Specialized about it... They said to have it checked out at my local dealer to make sure it was "safe to ride". This got me thinking... 

What is the warranty on these frames? I thought it was LIFETIME, but I can't find the literature that came with my bike. I ran into a guy at our local shop that had problems with is frame (the metal dropout came out of the carbon fiber chainstay). He said Specialized sent him a brand new frame!!! It was an S-works (3years ago)! 

Does anyone know if this is frame has a lifetime warranty?


----------

